# Experts...pls help me in pricing vinyl for my t shirt biz



## noelskie2014 (Jan 23, 2014)

Hello...im basically new in this forum and in this business. usually I only used dark transfer papers on printing on my t shirt. but since i bought a cutter plotter might as well try vinyl on my shirts because ive heard that its most durable in terms of washing. Can you please help on giving a price for a specific design? and how to perform an actual inventory on vinyl.


----------



## abhaybajaj (Mar 23, 2014)

I started with the vinyl transfer printing process a few months back, and here's how it works out for me :
Vinyl : $1.5 
T-Shirt Blank : $1
Misc. ( Includes wastages, electricity, etc. ) : $0.5
The t-shirts sell for about $10, which include the shipping costs of $2, leaving me behind with a profit margin of $5 per unit.


----------



## Campeon707 (Sep 16, 2011)

Imprintables Warehouse has a free downloadable vinyl price calculator in an excel format to price based on their vinyl prices


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums app


----------



## noelskie2014 (Jan 23, 2014)

thanks campeon


----------



## ayukish (Aug 18, 2005)

Here's the link to the calculator referenced by Campeon707 - Ultimate Pricing Calculator download


----------



## ETA (Mar 14, 2013)

ayukish said:


> Here's the link to the calculator referenced by Campeon707 - Ultimate Pricing Calculator download


Just a warning...if you enter your info in that form, other people can view it...so don't enter anything you don't want publicly accessible. Entering false information will still get the form to go through.


----------



## ayukish (Aug 18, 2005)

ETA said:


> Just a warning...if you enter your info in that form, other people can view it...so don't enter anything you don't want publicly accessible. Entering false information will still get the form to go through.


The form is a Google Doc. The information requested on the document is the same as what would already be publicly available. It isn't accessible by anyone that doesn't have permission to view it. If you would prefer not to use the form, please feel free to send me a PM with your email address and I'll email it to you. Or you can provide the false information as stated.


----------



## ETA (Mar 14, 2013)

By clicking the "view what others have entered" button, I was able to see phone numbers, addresses, email addresses, etc. Most of the people using the forms will probably be doing so for businesses and won't really care if people can get this info, but I just wanted to make it clear that it was possible for others to see the info, in case some people don't want that info getting out.

No offense to you guys or your services, I just noticed that it showed things to me that people may not realize others could gain access to and wanted to point it out.


----------



## ayukish (Aug 18, 2005)

That button is no longer available. Thank you for pointing that out!


----------



## ETA (Mar 14, 2013)

No problem! Glad you got it fixed  and thanks for providing an awesome spreadsheet.


----------



## noelskie2014 (Jan 23, 2014)

thanks for all your answers... i have a follow up question though. how do make an inventory on vinyl? will you count the remaining sq inch of the leftover ?


----------



## ayukish (Aug 18, 2005)

I'm not sure if I understand your question, but if you're looking for your cost, you would want to count the waste you may have. 

Another tip to minimize your waste is to cut out small company logos or some type of company information and have it ready to apply to Mini-T's or small fabric swatches. You can hand those out to customers as samples of what you're able to do!


----------

